# Question about where to feed



## jfinli (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a feral "friend" who comes every morning for food. Right now I feed her back near my garden, sort of away from my house. Now that it's winter - it's a pain for me to get back there and I would like to feed her closer to my patio door. Do you think that's a bad idea? She's harmless- won't let me near her, but comes every morning like clockwork. I didn't think I was supposed to put food hear my house, but I was wondering what other people do. I don't know ANYONE who cares for a feral, so it's nice to find this forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would put the food close to the house. And I would put a little shelter nearby for her. You can do that quite inexpensively. If you don't mind my suggesting more things,  I would recommend that you spay or neuter this kitty. You will be saving lives, not only adding years on to this kitty's life. Ferals have rough lives, but thanks to people like you, life can be a lot more pleasant. Here are some links that should be helpful! Thanks for caring.  

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=45762


----------



## jfinli (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I already have a shelter with straw in it for her, although I am not sure she actually goes in it, but it makes me feel better knowing its there. She is already spayed, as I showed my vet a picture of her ear which looked to me to be tipped and my vet agreed that it is. I don't know where this cat came from, but she seems to like my garden and being fed every day! I have no problem feeding her, since I have food already for my indoor kitties, but I can't attempt to get her in and socialize her. I already have 2 cats (and my hubby isn't even a cat person!) and she is afraid to come near me. So I just feed her. I was worried about putting the food too close to the house in terms of attracting other animals, but I actually think it will be easier for me to feed and take the bowls in.

Thanks again - glad to find a forum like this...my friends think I am crazy for caring for an outdoor cat that I won't ever be able to bond with.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

jfinli said:


> Thanks again - glad to find a forum like this...my friends think I am crazy for caring for an outdoor cat that I won't ever be able to bond with.


But you do have a bond with her. She trusts you enough to know that she can get a decent meal from you. As far as getting her to let you touch her, just keep working with her. I'm sure, in time, that you'll be able to get her to at least let you touch her back. Good luck!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I found I was attracting wildlife to my home by leaving catfood out. I began taking the food up at night, to deter the nighttime visits of opossums and racoons. Then I began only putting food out when I SAW the cats. Eventually, when they tamed, became handle-able and would come inside I began to only feed them inside the house.

I also agree. You DO have a bond with her already by providing her with a steady meal.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 2 stray kitties that come to my house for food. One is a grey and white male and the other one is a brindle color female. I have 3 house cats...so i already have cat food for them. But i buy a seperate bag of cat food for the stray kitties. I put out 2 bowls for them. 
I also have this for them> 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs ... ue&cFlag=1 *I know the picture of the house looks big....I got a really small one**

I have a fleece blanket inside the house for them. This little house is next to my house and its next to the vent that blows out hot air from the dryer machine. So it is sometimes warm inside for them. The food is kept inside the little house.

My only problem is the water....It is soooo cold here in Ny.. in the mid teens to 20s.. the water freezes. I need some ideas of what i can do to give them water during these cold winter months. 
Thanks.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a friend who has 10 indoor kitties and feeds ferals in her backyard. She has shelters for them also. She feeds them at the same time every morning and night on her back patio. She takes the food up when she goes to work.

We have several colonies we feed. We built raised platform so the other wild life cant get to it and the cats feel safe when eating.

I think this web page is great for insulated cat shelters.

http://www.pacthumanesociety.org/core/WinterShelter.htm


----------

